# International 444



## jaymac (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi All

Has anyone changed the 9volt glow pugs to 12 volt on there 444 if so do you have the plug number.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jaymac sent me a PM on this subject and this is what I sent back, in case it will help someone else.



> As far as I know, my 444 has always been a 12 volt. Of course, it's an American market tractor and that may have a bearing on the matter.
> 
> Years ago, when many vehicles here were 6 volt, it was common to use 9 volt in an attempt to make them start better. It really doesn't hurt the starter to run 9 volts or even 12 volts, as long as you don't grind on it too long.
> 
> ...


The main gauges are mechanical, so the gauges will still work right with a 12 volt battery substituted. The only exception is the oil pressure light and it can be changed to a 12 volt bulb. The only gauge that works on my tractor is the tachometer, so it's a non-issue for me.

My voltage regulator is allowing an overcharge, so I have a disconnect on the battery that I use when actually operating the tractor. The shut off is a mechanical rod, so I don't need electrics to keep it running. There is a one wire voltage regulator, that was used on older Dodges, that can be substituted for the original 12 volt voltage regulator. They're made in Taiwan or China now and cost about $10.


----------



## jaymac (Oct 27, 2007)

*444*

Hi Paul 

Can u tell me what glow plugs is in your 444 make and number.

My 444 is 12 volt for everything except the glow plugs they are 9 volt.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

As they say in the old country, machs nichts. There's a resistor that drops the voltage on the left hand side of the firewall (looking frontwards from the seat). They are "wired" in series, so one bad glow plug kills the rest of them (it creates an open circuit). If you remove the glow plugs, a continuity check should show either 0 ohms or some resistance, but not infinite, or open. The glow plug completes its internal circuit on the two contact points, not from the contact to the external portion of the glow plug.

Here's a picture of Kroil.








I don't know why the image doesn't come up, but you can cut and paste it to view.


----------

